# Weekly Competition 2014-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U R U' F2 R F U
*2. *R' F' R U2 F' U' R' U2 F
*3. *R' U R' U2 R' F' R F' U
*4. *U' F U F' U R2 U2 F2 U'
*5. *R U2 F' U R F' U2 F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 F2 R U2 L2 F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R D' B2 U' F L' D2 B L2 R2 D
*2. *B2 L2 R2 B' L2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F' U' L F2 D R2 D2 B F' L' B2
*3. *F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 R' B F' L' F' U F' R2 D U'
*4. *R' U2 L B R' U D2 R2 B' R D2 L' U2 R D2 L' D2 B2 L D2
*5. *L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L D' L' U' B' D2 F2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Rw B2 F L R' Fw Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw' D' Rw' D' R2 Fw2 D U F' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Uw' Fw L2 R' D Uw' U2 Rw' D B2 Rw B2 Uw Fw F2 Rw2 Fw2
*2. *L' U R2 U' L' Uw Fw2 Uw' U Rw' Fw2 D2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 D Rw2 Fw2 D Rw' Uw' Rw Fw2 F' Rw D Rw F' Rw2 F2 D2 L' Uw' L2 Rw2 U F2 D2
*3. *Rw F' R' Fw' U' R2 Fw R2 Fw2 D' R' Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' R2 U F2 R F' L' Rw2 D2 U Fw2 L U' L2 B2 L2 Uw F' Rw D' Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' U R
*4. *Uw2 L2 Uw' F' U2 R B' Fw' F L' R' F' D2 F2 U' F Uw2 F' Rw2 D' U' Rw' Uw U B2 R' Fw2 R' U L' D2 L R Fw L Rw R' Uw' R B2
*5. *U Fw L' U L2 D' B' D' U' Rw D2 Uw' U' F2 D U R' Uw' L R D R Uw U' F L B2 F D' Uw2 L Uw U2 Fw F' D' L R' F2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Bw' Dw Lw' Bw Dw L2 Fw2 Uw Fw2 F' D L' F2 D Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw U Lw Uw Lw Fw2 L2 Bw2 Dw2 F Lw' B Fw Uw2 U Rw R' D U Rw Dw Fw2 F' R' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' R2 B2 Uw2 U2 B2 D U Bw Fw' D2 Bw R2 F
*2. *B2 F2 U' B2 Bw Uw' U' F2 L2 D2 B2 Bw2 R' Bw Rw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 F Rw' R B F L B' F2 Uw2 B' Bw' Fw' U R Dw2 Bw Rw' Dw Fw U2 Bw' Lw Dw' U' Rw2 Dw2 L2 R' B L2 Uw2 L' D Dw' Uw' R Uw' Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw R2
*3. *Dw2 Bw' D2 B Lw B F L2 Lw' Rw2 B' Dw U2 Rw F2 D Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw' L R2 Dw L Uw Bw2 D Bw' R2 Bw Rw B2 D2 Bw' F2 Lw R2 B2 U R' D Dw R' Uw Bw2 F' Uw2 R U2 B2 L' R' Uw' B2 Lw Bw'
*4. *R Bw' R D' Bw Fw2 Rw R' F2 U2 F' D2 L Lw' Rw R2 Dw Fw' L Uw2 B L2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 L2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 U' F Uw B2 D' Dw Uw U B2 L' U2 L D2 U' Fw F2 Uw' L F' Rw2 R2 Dw' Rw Fw2 U2
*5. *B2 Fw' L D2 B L2 B D' Fw2 Lw Bw2 Uw R' B Fw' U2 R Fw2 L' Bw Lw' Fw' D' Dw' L2 Uw' L Dw' Fw F Rw2 Bw Lw' D2 Fw L B' Rw' Fw L Dw L2 Lw' R F Dw L B Bw2 Fw R' U2 B' F2 D' L2 Bw R D' Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R U2 L 2F' L' 3F' 2F F 2R 3F2 2U 3R' 2B 3F2 2D' 3U 2F L D' L' 2R2 F2 3R2 2B' L D2 2D2 2L2 3R2 R 2B' 2F 3R2 B' 2F2 R2 2B2 R 2F' 3R2 D2 R' 2F L2 2B' U' 2F 2U' L2 R2 B 2B 2F F 2L D2 2R2 2F R' 3F 3R' 2D U2 F' 2U' B2 3F 3U 2U' U'
*2. *3R' 2R2 F' 2U2 2R2 3F' R2 2B2 3U' 2B' 2F' 2L 2F' D' 2B L' 3R R 2U2 U2 2L2 R' 3F' F' 2D2 L 3F2 2F' D2 2D2 L2 2L2 2B' 2L R B 2L B2 3F' 2L' B' 2D' 2F2 3R D' 3U' 2U2 L' 2D F2 L 2L 2R2 2B2 2L' 3R 2R2 2D 2L2 3R2 2R' R 3U 3R2 2D2 2L' 2D2 2R2 R' F
*3. *D2 3F' 2R' 3U L2 2R' 2B' 2R B2 D 2L' F2 L 2B' 3F 2D 3U' R' U' 2B2 F U 2F L 3R 2B 2R B' 2F' D 3F 3R' R' D2 2D2 L 2L 3R2 2R2 D 3R2 U 3R2 R2 2B' 2F2 2L' 2D2 2B' 2U 3R D' 2D 3U2 2U' L' 2L' 3R R' 2B2 3R' D 3F F2 D' L' 2D' L' 2U2 3F2
*4. *3F' 2U2 R 2B 2R2 B 2D2 3U2 L F' D2 2D 2B 2L2 B 2B2 2F2 2L' R' 2D 2U' B U' B2 3U' 3R 2R2 2B2 R U' B 2F L2 B' 2U2 B2 U' B2 2U' U' 2B' 2F2 L' D' 2U' R2 2B L 2R' U 2B 3U 2U U F R2 F' U2 2L' D2 U' B 2B 2F 2L2 2R R 2B2 3F D2
*5. *U F2 L' 2L' 3R2 R 3U2 F2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B R 2D' 2R 2B2 L2 3R2 U2 2F' 2R' 2D' 3U 2F2 U 2B L2 2F2 2D' B D U B' 2R' 2B' D 3F 3R 3F2 2F D' L' B2 D F2 2U' 2R 3F' D 2R 2B2 L' D 3U2 3R B 2B2 3F' 2F2 F2 R 3U' F 2U U L2 3U' U2 3F 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 3U 2B 2R2 U2 B' 2F' F' R 2D' 3L' F 3D 2U2 2F 3D2 2R' 3D 2L' 3R 3B 2F2 2R' 3D 3L2 2B D2 2D2 3L 3B2 U 2L 2B2 2L2 2D 2B2 F2 D 3L' D 2U' F2 2L2 3B' U' 3B2 3D' U 2L2 D2 2U2 2L2 D' 2L 2U' B D' 3F2 3R2 3F 3D2 2B' F D 2U 3B F 3U' 3B2 2D 2L2 3L 2B2 F' 2D 3B' D B2 D2 3U R' 2B2 3B' 2F' 2D2 3F F' L' 3D2 3L' 2R B2 2D' 3D2 3U2 2F2 2L2 D2 2L 2D
*2. *3U' F 3U2 B2 3F 2L' 2R2 2F2 2D 3B2 3U2 R 3B2 L 2B2 3F 3L' 2D' 3B2 2L 2R B' 3F 2L2 B2 F' 3L 3R 2R 3F2 2L 3L 3R' 2R2 R2 F D 2D' 3D' 2U' B 3B 2F' F' 3L2 2R B 3U2 2L2 3U' 3B2 2D F2 3D2 B 3B 2F2 F2 2L' B' 3B' R' 3F' 2U2 2F2 D 2R' 2B2 2L2 2B' 2U' 2B2 2L' 3R2 D2 3L2 D 2D 3D2 2U 2F2 3R 3D' L2 2L B 2F2 3R2 3D 3F2 3R2 2D' B2 L2 3U2 L' 3F' 2U' 2B2 3L
*3. *L' 2L' R2 2B' 2F R2 D' 2R' B2 2B2 2R2 R' 2U2 F2 2D2 3F U 3R2 2R' R 2D2 3B2 L2 3L' B 2B 2F2 2L B 2F2 2U2 2L' 2F2 D' 2U' B' L2 2L2 B2 3D2 2B' 3B2 L' 3D 2U F 2L2 3D' 3R2 2R2 B D2 2D 2U2 U' 3B' 3F2 2F2 F' 2R' R2 D 2F' 3L 3B' F2 2U 3B 2F2 F' 3D' U2 2F' 3D2 3F' 3R2 2U2 R 2B2 2L' 3L 2D' 3D' U' 2B' F2 L 3B' D B2 2U' 3L' 3B' 2U 3F 2R 2F2 F R' 2U
*4. *3L' R2 D 3B2 F 2D 3F' 3L2 2R' F2 2D' 3U' U R' 2D' 3R' 2R' 3B' D' 2L 3R D2 2D 3L2 2F' 3D B2 2B 2L' 2R' 2F 2R 2D 3D 2R' 3U' L 2D 3U' U2 2L R B U2 F2 3U' F 2L2 2F2 D' B' 2F 2D2 3B' 3L' 2R B2 D 3D2 B2 2B2 3B' 3F 2F' 2L' 3L2 2U' B R' 3D' 2F L2 3L2 3R U2 2L 3L' 2R' R F' 3L D2 2L R 2D2 3D' 3B2 2D' F2 L2 U2 B 2F2 3L2 2B2 2F2 2R 3F 3U 2U
*5. *2B' 2F R' 3U' U 2R 3U 2R R 2F 3R 2B' 2U F 2L R' 3F 3L' 3R2 3D' 2L' 3L2 U L 2B 3F' 2R2 F2 2U 3F2 U 3F2 2F' 2U' L 2B' 3B 3F' 2L 3R2 3B 3F' 2F2 3L2 R' 2D2 3D2 2B2 2R 3D' 3U2 3L 3R2 3B 2R2 3B' 3U' 2B' 2F2 F2 2U2 3L R D 2U2 2F' F 3U L 3F 3R2 D' 2R 3U' B2 F' 3D' 2R F 2R2 2F2 F' 3D2 U2 3F' L' 3R 2R' 3F 3U2 2L' 3D 2U2 3F' 3D 2F' 2U' 2B2 3B' U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R' U R2 F' U F'
*2. *F R2 U' R' F R2 U' F' U
*3. *U F U F2 U R2 F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 U R F' L D' L' B' F2 U' B
*2. *L' D2 F2 R' B2 L R U2 B2 U2 R' B' D' U F' D L B2 U R2 U2
*3. *L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' L B2 D' F2 D L2 F' D2 L' D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R Uw Fw2 L2 Rw2 R Fw' F D2 B2 Rw R' Fw D' Rw F' D2 F2 Uw L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' D2 L F Uw F' L Uw B Rw2 D' Rw2 B R2 D L R'
*2. *Fw' D Uw' B2 D2 Uw B2 Fw2 U F' L' Uw2 U2 B L R2 Fw' F Uw Rw R F' Uw2 U F D' R' B Fw2 L2 Rw' R' D U B' D2 Rw' D' U' F2
*3. *Uw B2 R D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D' R D2 F2 R F' D' F R' F D Fw' F' Uw2 B' L U2 Fw F' L' U2 Fw' F2 Uw' Rw2 U L Rw B' F' L Rw2 F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' F2 U L Dw2 F' Rw2 Uw' Bw D2 Uw' U' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' Uw2 L' R2 Dw' U' Bw' D Rw' Dw' F Uw Bw2 F Uw' Fw2 Dw' Fw F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw D' U' Lw Dw' L F2 Lw2 Rw' D' Dw Bw2 U' F Dw2 Bw2 Uw L
*2. *Uw2 F' L' F' L' Uw' U F' U2 B Bw Fw' F' Uw2 Fw F R Bw U' Bw Fw2 F' L2 D Dw L2 B' Uw Fw' F2 Lw' R' Bw' R U' Lw Rw' U Lw2 R D' Uw2 Fw D2 Bw F2 D Dw2 Uw' B' Uw B Dw2 L' R D Rw' D Fw2 L'
*3. *Bw2 F2 U Bw' L' D' Dw Uw' Lw' Rw' R F Rw' R' Uw' B Bw' R2 B2 F' L2 Rw2 D2 L R2 B2 Dw Uw Bw2 Dw2 L' Lw Uw' U2 Bw L Lw' R D' Dw2 B' Dw' U' Rw' Dw Bw' F2 R2 B2 Fw U' Fw' Dw Lw D2 L2 Bw' R' Fw2 D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 U R 2F 2D 3R 3F D2 3R' B2 F2 L 2L2 D2 U2 L' 2B' F2 3U2 2L' 2R2 D 3U' 2U2 2L2 2D2 L2 R' 3F2 D' 3F R 3U' 2U2 U' B 2R2 2D2 2R 2F L' B' 2U2 B D' 3U F' L 2U' 2F2 R' B2 3F2 U 2L2 D' 2D' 3U B2 2D2 2F R' 2B 2L F2 2R R' 2B2 L 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R2 R' 3D2 2L 3F' F 2R2 2F U 3L 3R D2 U 3L 3B2 2L 2R2 F2 3D2 3U' 3R' 2R2 3F2 3U' U' 3L D2 3B2 L2 U 2B2 3R2 2R' F' 3L2 3D' R2 D' 3D' 2L R' 2D 3F2 2F' 3D 3L2 B' 2F' D2 3R' 3U' 2R' R' 3F2 D' 3D2 2U L2 F2 L2 2U2 3F' 3U 3F2 2D U2 3L' R2 B2 L2 2U2 3B' F' 3U 2L B' 3B2 3D L2 B' 3B' 3L' D2 2U2 2L 3B' L2 3R R' B 2D 3B' 3R2 B' 2F2 F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F U F2 L' D' F2 D' F' R' F2 L2
*2. *L U2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 L2 B2 U2 L F' R' B U L U' R2 D B'
*3. *U' R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 B R D U2 L2 B' D' L D L2
*4. *U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L U2 R2 B L' U B2 U2
*5. *F U2 B U2 B2 D' F' U F' D' L D2 B2 L F2 R2 F2 R' U2 D2
*6. *F' U2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D' R U2 B F L2 U B R2 B'
*7. *L' B2 L R U2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 D L' R' F2 D' F L' R2 D R'
*8. *R B2 L U2 L D2 B2 F2 L D2 R F' U2 B' U L' B' R2 F' L2 R2
*9. *D2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R' D' F2 D' L' B U F U' L'
*10. *D B' U L' F' R2 B2 L U L D2 F2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' D'
*11. *U2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 B L' U' R2 D' F
*12. *F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 R2 B2 R D U' B L' R U L2 D2 F'
*13. *B R' L' D' L2 D2 B R U' R' L2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F2
*14. *B U2 B' L2 B' U2 F L2 F R2 B U L' D U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' D'
*15. *F D' F2 R' U2 L2 F' R' U R L' F2 B2 R' D2 R2 D2 L U2
*16. *F2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 R D2 L' B2 D2 U B' L F L' F' U2 B2 U'
*17. *F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' B' D2 L R2 D L2 U2
*18. *L2 D R2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D B' D2 B' R D R2 F L D2 R
*19. *B U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L' B' R2 U L2 D2 R' D' B U2 L'
*20. *F D2 U2 F' R2 D2 U2 B' R2 B D' L' R U' L B' D2 F U L2
*21. *R2 B2 D2 R D2 U2 L B2 F2 U2 R2 F' U' L F' L' B F R' D' L
*22. *L2 R2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B R2 F' U' L2 D U2 L D2 B2 L
*23. *R2 F R2 B2 U2 F L2 B' D2 B' U2 R F' L R2 D' B2 R B' R'
*24. *B2 L2 U2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' R2 U' L' F' R2 B U2 B
*25. *U L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D F' L2 U2 L' R B U2 L F2 R D'
*26. *B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B D2 B' L R2 D' L' R' F' U'
*27. *R2 B2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 L B2 R U2 F U B' R' B' F2 D F2 R
*28. *B' D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' U F' D2 F2 U R' B' L D F'
*29. *L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' L2 U F2 R' F L F2 U2 L' U B'
*30. *R2 B2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F L2 D2 U' R' D' L2 B' U
*31. *F2 U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B2 F2 L' D2 B' U R D' L D F2 R
*32. *L' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R' U2 R' D U' L U B' D B' D R
*33. *R' D L B D2 R2 F' R' U F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 U'
*34. *F2 L2 F R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 U2 L R' D R2 D2 F2 R B D
*35. *F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B L U F' R' B2 L D L' R2
*36. *R2 F D' R F2 L' F2 D R D2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F2 U2
*37. *R2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 F' L2 U L' U L2 D' F2 L' B2 L' F'
*38. *L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 B' D B2 F' U2 L F2 L' U' R
*39. *F2 R' D2 U2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 L2 B F' L' U B R2 F2 D' L
*40. *U R2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 L2 R' B2 U' L F R2 B U R D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F U2 R2 B2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F' L B L F' D B F U R' B2
*2. *F' L2 R2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F D2 U2 L F D L' F' R B' R2 U
*3. *U2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 F U' L' B2 L2 B
*4. *R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R U' B D' L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 L2 D2
*5. *B D B' U F' D R L2 F2 D' F2 L U2 L F2 R' F2 L2 F2 R F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F U2 R' B2 L F' D' F L U
*2. *B2 L U2 B2 R' B2 L U2 R' U2 R F L B2 R' D L F D2 F R
*3. *F2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L' U F' R' B2
*4. *B2 R B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R' B' F' L' D2 B D F2 D B R'
*5. *L2 B R2 B L2 R2 F' D2 B D2 F' R F D R B' U' R' D2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L' D2 B U B' L' B' L' F' U
*2. *U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R F L D2 U' B' F U2 B' D
*3. *F2 B' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 R B R' F2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R
*4. *D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B' D R2 U R' B R B2 L2 R
*5. *L2 U B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 R' D U F' U' F' L' U2 B2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B D2 R' U2 B D2 R U D' R' B' L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F L2 U2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 F2 U' F' U' R F2 U'
*3. *U' F' B R F2 L' D2 F U2 F' R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D'
*4. *B2 Fw' R2 U2 F2 R2 Uw Fw2 L2 F D' Fw Uw' Rw2 U' L' R2 B' D2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D2 F2 U' Rw R2 B' Rw' D2 Uw B D2 Uw Fw2 Rw' R' F2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R2 U' R U' F U R
*3. *L2 D B2 U L2 B2 D L2 U' F' D' B2 L' F D2 R F2 U' B'
*4. *U' R' Uw2 R2 F2 L' F' L' Rw2 R' Uw' Rw Uw2 U2 B D' Fw Uw2 B' U2 Fw' D' Uw' Rw' B' Fw2 L Fw2 R B2 Rw Fw' Uw Rw' B2 Rw2 D' Uw' B Uw'
*5. *Lw' Rw' Uw2 L Bw2 F L2 D' U' B Bw' F' Rw' Dw2 L2 Lw D2 L Bw2 F Dw2 B' Lw Bw' R' Dw' B2 U' Fw L2 R' Bw2 L F D' Rw2 Bw2 U' Bw Dw2 Lw Rw2 Uw2 B Rw B F Dw' Lw2 B Rw' R D2 U B2 L' Lw2 D' R Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L U' L R' U' B' L l
*2. *U B U' R U' R B r u
*3. *L U R U L U R U' l' u'
*4. *U L' R' U B' U' B' U L l'
*5. *L R' U L B' L' B' L l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-3, -2) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(0, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 4) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-2, -3)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' D' U' L R' D' U' D' U'
*2. *D' U' L U' L' R' U' R' U' D' U'
*3. *L' U R' U' D L' U R' D' U'
*4. *L R' D' U L U L D' U' D' U'
*5. *D' L U R' U' D U L U' D' U'


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 16, 2014)

2x2: 7.75, 6.79, 11.00, 7.02, 7.16 = 7:39
3x3: 16.39, 15.43, 13.78, 13.71, 15.39 = 14.87
4x4: 50.84, 58.71, 54.08, 47.73, 56.37 = 53.76
2-4: 1:14.73
oh: 27.20, 24.93, 27.17, 23.02, 22.48 = 25.04
3bld: DNF(3:20.13), DNF(2:57.97), DNF(3:01.03) = dnf


----------



## npaul (Dec 17, 2014)

2x2: Average = 5.311
1. 5.742 B2 R F2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' D' L B2 F' R2 B' U L' R 
2. 6.022 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R U' B' F' L' R2 B2 F' L' D' 
3. 9.360 R L' U L' F D' R U B' L U B2 U F2 L2 U D F2 D B2 
4. 4.063 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U B' L' D2 R U F U2 F' L' F2 L2 
5. 4.170 U' B L' D L' B2 R' U' D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2

3x3: Average = 22.941
1. 24.400 
2. 22.813 
3. 21.421 
4. 21.996 
5. 24.015 



3x3 oh: Average = 50.907
1. 48.165 
2. 56.226 
3. 1:07.900 
4. 52.832 
5. 58.664 

Magic: Average = 1.30
1. 1.30 
2. 1.18 
3. 2.98 
4. 1.38 
5. 1.22 

Clock: Average = 34.63
1. 31.41 
2. 32.79 
3. 46.90 
4. 39.68 
5. 29.03 

Pyraminx: Average = 8.995
1. 10.630 
2. 9.640 
3. 9.021 
4. 6.841 
5. 8.325 

Skewb: Average = 9.978
1. 11.484 
2. 13.478 
3. 8.933 
4. 7.570 
5. 9.516


----------



## JasonDL13 (Dec 17, 2014)

3x3x3BLD: 1:39.42+, DNF, DNF = *1:39.42*
2x2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
I had a 22 on the first solve but I reset the time before I wrote it down.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2014)

*3x3x3BLD:* 2:37.53, 2:07.58, 1:38.90
comment: The 2:37 had 1:49 memo
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 10:00.55, DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 21:50.68, 18:28.58
comment: The 21 had 14:24 memo and the 18 had 12:xx memo.

I did this in one sitting. I haven't felt this motivated to practice in a while. This was fun, but it feels a little weird to know I used to be significantly faster :\ Just trying to practice for the enjoyment of it now. I still crack a big smile every time I get a successful 5x5x5 BLD solve, no matter what the time


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 18, 2014)

2x2: (8.249), 7.127, (3.442), 6.341, 5.547 = 6.338
3x3: 17.337, 17.413, (14.955), (18.894), 18.541 = 17.763
4x4: (1:05.804), 59.453, 1:05.178, (56.089), 1:03.766 = 1:02.799 
5x5: (2:34.865), 2:21.741, 2:12.535, 2:14.797, (2:08.224) = 2:16.358
6x6: 4:45.793, (4:34.773), 4:54.647, 4:51.813, (7:31.981) = 4:50.751
2-4 Relay: 1:32.602
2-5 Relay: 3:43.865
2x2 BLD: 1:13.622, 47.929, 52.680 = 58.077
3x3 BLD: 12:02.152, DNF, DNF = DNF
3x3 One handed: 42.136, (38.344), 47.848, (1:11.264), 46.457 = 45.480


----------



## Sir E Brum (Dec 19, 2014)

*3x3: *17.73, (13.59), (19.59), 15.07, 15.89 = *16.23*


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 20, 2014)

*3X3X3:* 19.83 19.25 (20.81) 18.70 (18.20) = *19.26*


----------



## Dene (Dec 21, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.79, 17.05, 15.39, (17.58), (12.92) = 16.08
*4x4:* (53.54), (1:07.71), 58.84, 59.45, 59.31 = 59.20
*5x5:* 1:44.91, 1:32.27, (1:46.68), (1:26.89), 1:41.47 = 1:39.55
*6x6:* (2:48.44), 2:54.01, 2:56.31, (3:21.05), 3:04.11 = 2:58.14
*7x7:* (4:59.02), (4:22.62), 4:25.13, 4:27.13, 4:28.81 = 4:27.02
*OH:* (26.56), 33.47, 30.41, (35.80), 35.24 = 33.04
*Megaminx:* 2:05.63, 2:03.11, (1:52.11), 2:19.50, (2:37.36) = 2:09.41


----------



## h2f (Dec 21, 2014)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 1 of 3 cubes in 22:43 
Memo was about 12 minutes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> 2x2 BLD: 1:13.622, 47.929, 52.680 = 58.077
> 3x3 BLD: 12:02.152, DNF, DNF = DNF



In the bld events the format is best of three (or best of one)
so you only have to have one success to get a result


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 23, 2014)

Results of week 51: congratulations Iggy, EMI and Wilhelm

Merry Christmas to you all (at least to those who celebrates it)

*2x2x2*(29)

 3.02 riley
 3.73 Iggy
 4.12 EMI
 4.63 AndersB
 4.91 Tx789
 4.98 Wilhelm
 5.02 qaz
 5.07 cuber8208
 5.09 CyanSandwich
 5.18 bullahg
 5.28 Cale S
 5.69 npaul282
 5.83 giorgi
 6.25 thatkid
 6.33 Rocky0701
 6.57 ichcubegern
 6.74 pokelifter
 7.00 cubefanatic
 7.14 Schmidt
 7.17 Ordway Persyn
 7.24 daryl
 7.31 JianhanC
 8.71 d4m1no
 9.04 Bubbagrub
 9.09 LostGent
 9.67 IWillCube
 9.89 h2f
 11.31 Mike Hughey
 15.86 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.96 riley
 10.08 EMI
 10.94 AndersB
 12.13 Wilhelm
 12.41 qaz
 12.75 Iggy
 14.35 larosh12
 14.87 JianhanC
 16.08 Dene
 16.23 Sir E Brum
 16.95 cuber8208
 17.13 ichcubegern
 17.47 giorgi
 17.61 pokelifter
 17.66 CyanSandwich
 17.76 Rocky0701
 17.87 Cale S
 18.14 LostGent
 18.33 bullahg
 18.51 Tx789
 18.95 d4m1no
 19.18 thatkid
 19.26 MarcelP
 19.63 daryl
 20.22 Mike Hughey
 20.57 Perff
 21.14 cubefanatic
 21.79 ComputerGuy365
 22.58 npaul282
 23.35 IWillCube
 23.99 Ordway Persyn
 24.05 Schmidt
 28.29 Bubbagrub
 32.98 h2f
 38.57 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 37.84 EMI
 43.87 Iggy
 47.63 AndersB
 49.41 qaz
 53.76 JianhanC
 55.83 Wilhelm
 59.20 Dene
 1:02.51 ichcubegern
 1:02.72 thatkid
 1:02.79 Rocky0701
 1:02.90 cuber8208
 1:06.10 daryl
 1:07.80 Cale S
 1:12.19 d4m1no
 1:26.96 IWillCube
 1:30.80 Schmidt
 1:30.98 h2f
 1:33.06 Ordway Persyn
 1:47.59 LostGent
 1:48.32 CyanSandwich
 2:06.82 MatsBergsten
 2:12.02 Bubbagrub
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:39.55 Dene
 1:39.61 Wilhelm
 1:51.87 ichcubegern
 1:53.26 Iggy
 1:56.03 qaz
 2:11.26 cuber8208
 2:16.35 Rocky0701
 2:27.32 thatkid
 2:28.79 d4m1no
 2:49.64 Ordway Persyn
 4:26.04 MatsBergsten
 4:39.33 h2f
 DNF Cale S
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:58.14 Dene
 4:33.15 cuber8208
 4:50.75 Rocky0701
 6:11.01 Ordway Persyn
 DNF EMI
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:27.02 Dene
 6:46.99 cuber8208
18:10.68 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 17.85 EMI
 18.11 AndersB
 21.87 riley
 22.62 Iggy
 25.04 JianhanC
 26.80 ichcubegern
 29.31 Wilhelm
 29.77 qaz
 31.27 larosh12
 31.34 thatkid
 32.02 Tx789
 32.39 cuber8208
 33.04 Dene
 34.58 pokelifter
 38.13 bullahg
 42.52 daryl
 45.47 Rocky0701
 49.81 Schmidt
 53.32 npaul282
 55.19 Bubbagrub
 55.25 CyanSandwich
 1:02.57 h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:43.48 cuber8208
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 10.70 Iggy
 13.07 Cale S
 13.96 EMI
 16.92 qaz
 25.40 Mike Hughey
 27.34 MatsBergsten
 35.55 h2f
 47.92 Rocky0701
 50.27 ichcubegern
 57.34 pokelifter
 57.97 Schmidt
 1:17.06 d4m1no
 DNF AndersB
 DNF JasonDL13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 36.22 Iggy
 41.82 Sessinator
 48.11 Cale S
 56.48 qaz
 1:24.46 EMI
 1:28.74 MatsBergsten
 1:38.90 cmhardw
 1:39.42 JasonDL13
 1:56.06 Mike Hughey
 2:05.52 thatkid
 2:35.36 AndersB
 4:27.59 pokelifter
12:02.15 Rocky0701
 DNF h2f
 DNF Schmidt
 DNF JianhanC
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:09.63 CyanSandwich
 8:50.72 MatsBergsten
10:00.55 cmhardw
25:58.79 h2f
 DNF Cale S
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:56.31 Cale S
18:28.58 cmhardw
 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

10/12 (54:25)  MatsBergsten
5/5 ( 8:07)  CyanSandwich
1/3 (22:43)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 45.12 qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 51.21 EMI
 1:08.75 Wilhelm
 1:13.34 AndersB
 1:14.73 JianhanC
 1:15.16 Iggy
 1:23.70 ichcubegern
 1:24.57 cuber8208
 1:32.60 Rocky0701
 1:41.21 thatkid
 1:43.31 d4m1no
 1:45.49 daryl
 2:01.81 Ordway Persyn
 2:14.75 Schmidt
 2:25.13 h2f
 2:51.72 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:28.36 EMI
 2:50.77 Iggy
 3:01.82 Wilhelm
 3:29.74 ichcubegern
 3:43.86 Rocky0701
 3:51.05 cuber8208
 4:05.56 thatkid
 5:01.87 Ordway Persyn
 8:13.98 MatsBergsten
 8:38.22 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 1.33 npaul282
 1.96 Wilhelm
 4.77 ichcubegern
*Skewb*(17)

 5.53 Cale S
 6.22 AndersB
 6.38 Wilhelm
 6.77 daryl
 7.64 EMI
 8.30 Tx789
 8.38 qaz
 8.67 riley
 9.54 cubefanatic
 10.13 npaul282
 13.39 giorgi
 16.49 pokelifter
 17.31 ichcubegern
 18.84 Schmidt
 23.12 Ordway Persyn
 23.16 cuber8208
 27.45 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(8)

 7.30 Iggy
 7.99 qaz
 10.61 Wilhelm
 12.15 giorgi
 18.38 Schmidt
 18.62 cuber8208
 35.70 npaul282
 42.99 Bubbagrub
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.78 Iggy
 5.79 cubefanatic
 6.50 giorgi
 6.82 Wilhelm
 6.97 Tx789
 7.03 ichcubegern
 7.90 AndersB
 8.42 cuber8208
 8.61 Cale S
 8.70 qaz
 9.22 npaul282
 12.66 Schmidt
 14.21 IWillCube
 15.10 CyanSandwich
 15.23 Bubbagrub
 24.28 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:14.20 Iggy
 1:58.92 cuber8208
 2:09.41 Dene
 2:40.29 Cale S
12:46.20 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(9)

 14.61 EMI
 15.93 obatake
 20.88 Iggy
 27.30 Wilhelm
 31.39 Cale S
 1:03.52 cuber8208
 1:39.17 CyanSandwich
 1:59.54 ichcubegern
 2:10.78 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

29 okayama
30 Attila
30 mDiPalma
32 EMI
32 YukiTanaka
36 Cale S
39 Bubbagrub
44 h2f
45 cuber8208
61 MatsBergsten

*Contest results*

243 Iggy
232 EMI
199 Wilhelm
193 qaz
190 cuber8208
189 Cale S
173 AndersB
167 MatsBergsten
158 ichcubegern
129 Rocky0701
114 Dene
110 thatkid
106 JianhanC
105 riley
100 CyanSandwich
98 h2f
90 Tx789
79 pokelifter
77 Schmidt
76 giorgi
75 daryl
67 Ordway Persyn
64 npaul282
64 d4m1no
55 bullahg
53 cubefanatic
51 larosh12
50 Bubbagrub
44 Mike Hughey
37 cmhardw
36 LostGent
33 IWillCube
29 Sir E Brum
20 okayama
20 Sessinator
19 mDiPalma
19 Attila
18 JasonDL13
17 YukiTanaka
16 MarcelP
13 Perff
12 obatake
11 ComputerGuy365


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 23, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> In the bld events the format is best of three (or best of one)
> so you only have to have one success to get a result


Ok, sorry. Thanks though! As you can probably tell I am very new to doing BLD and this is the first time I've entered it in the weekly comp.


----------

